# تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !*

حذرت الجمعية الالمانية لتحسين السمع اعتمادا على دراسة بريطانية صدرت مؤخرا من أن العديد من مشغلات الموسيقى المحمولة "إم بى 3" تسبب ضوضاءا تعادل تلك التي تسببها سيارات السباق المستخدمة في سباقات "فورمولا 1" حيث تسبب ضررا في السمع لا علاج له. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*



*​
*وقالت الجمعية أن الدراسة كشفت عن أن 39 في المائة من الفتيان والفتيات بين سن 18 و24 الذين يقضون ساعة واحدة على الاقل يوميا في سماع الموسيقى الصاخبة التي تصل لدرجة 145 ديسبيل "وحدة قياس الصوت" عبر سماعات الاذن "هيدفون". ويعرض الشباب الذين يستمعون للموسيقى بهذه الدرجة لمدة تربو على 25 دقيقة الاذن لان تستهلك أقصى طاقة سمعية تستطيع ان تتحملها خلال أسبوع. ووجد أن العديد من مشغلات "إم بى 3" تصل درجة الصوت فيها إلى 130 ديسبيل وهو نفس المستوى الذي يصدر عن سيارة تسرع على مضمار سباق السيارات "الشهير فورمولا 1".*

*وخلوا بالكم من ودانكم:gy0000: *​


----------



## beromessiah (29 مايو 2006)

يعنى هموت ؟؟ ........... بس شكرا


----------



## The_Hero (29 مايو 2006)

لا لا لا لا لا مش هتموت بس مش هتسمع بعد كده 

عارف هقولك على جاحه تعملها .
شماعات اهيدفون بتاعت الكمبيوتر بس تكون ستريو جرب كده و خليها على ودانك لمده ساعه 
هتحس بصداع فظيع 

ده نفس اليى بيحصل بس فى MP3 اصعب ليه لانه بيكون متنقل معاك فى كل حته فعلشان كده هيكون اسهل انك تخلى السماعات على ودنك على طوووووووووووووووول.

و بنا يستر:a63: :a63: :a63: :a63:


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

مين اللى قال كدة المنظمة دى بتحارب الشركات اللى بتبيع الكاسيت والشرايط

ههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا ولازم نخف من الموضوع دة ونوطى صوت الكسيت او الكمبيوتر 

وشكرا على الموضوع وربنا يستر


----------



## The_Hero (29 مايو 2006)

:mus13: :mus13: :mus13: شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك:mus13: :mus13: :mus13:


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

العفو مفيش حاجة خالص

ربنا معاك


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 مايو 2006)

*ياجماعه الكلام صح*
*لو عليتها على الاخر بيبقى فعلا مزعجة ومتعبة*
*فالحل انك متعليهاش على الاخر*
*ووصلها للصوت اللي يسمعك البيس والتربيل ويبقى كدة مية *
*لكن الدراسة فعلا بتم بس على الناس اللي ماشية ومشغلاها على اخر صوت*


----------



## The_Hero (29 مايو 2006)

ميرسى على مرورك يا رامى بس لعلمك المشكله بس انك توطى السماعه بس
لا المشكله ان السماعه بتفضل على الودن مده طويله و ده غلط برده فى نفس الوقت
و ربنا يسترld: ld: ld: ld: ld: ld:


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !*

شكراااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Raymond (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !*

اللي انا اعرفو ... من زمااااااان .. من ايام الووكمان .. انك ما تستعملش السماعات اكتر من عشر دقايق في اليوم ..

بس ربنا يحمينا ..

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: تحذير رسمي من اجهزة mp3 وتاثيرها على السمع !*

ميرسى على الموضوع المهم


----------

